# H: Space Marines and Tyranid W: Paypal, Bank Deposit



## siblus (Dec 3, 2011)

*Space Marine Army:*
23 x Tactical Marines
5 x Terminators
1 x Dreadnought
1 x Rhino
1x Captain
[/color]
Will throw in 1xBag of useful bits(mainly armless assault marine and scouts units)
Assembled and painted with single layer of BLACK (so ready for painting)
RRP over $250 AUD.
Can be yours for $100 AUD (or best offer) 
*Tyranid Army *
14x Genestealers 
1x Ripper Base 
8x Spore Mines 
23x Termagaunts 
6x Markers 
1x Bag of Bits  

Assembled and painted with single layer of BLACK (so ready for painting)
RRP over $200AUD. 
Can be yours for $60 AUD (or best offer)  

* Prefered Postage within Australia but i will send overseas or pickup. Postage rate will vary due to buyer location
Reluctant sale....but I need cash quick so i am selling off parts of my collection 
Payment by Paypal, Bank Deposit. Pickup from Greenvale. Vic.AUS 
Will post overseas but at buyer's expense. *
Drop me a PM if your intrested. I do have photos i just need to get them off my camera


----------

